# Only if it was like this!!!!!



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2015)

Puck it said:


>



Really cool concept, and well done!

Thanks for posting the making of.  I watched the first one last week, and I was guessing they used peat moss.  Pretty cool dirt guns they made out of leaf blowers!


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2015)

Man, these videos make me want to get out and do some biking.  Have only been out once this year - shit keeps popping up or family want to do something else!


----------



## buellski (Sep 29, 2015)

If you haven't watched the entire movie, it's worth the $4.99 (HD) to rent on Amazon.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Man, these videos make me want to get out and do some biking.  Have only been out once this year - shit keeps popping up or family want to do something else!


I have ridden at least 7 miles since June.  Averaging close to 10 miles a day.  Just get out!!!!!!


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I have ridden at least 7 miles since June.  Averaging close to 10 miles a day.  Just get out!!!!!!



If you average 10 miles per day then of course you have ridden at least 7 miles since that would have been accomplished day one.  :beer::beer:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> If you average 10 miles per day then of course you have ridden at least 7 miles since that would have been accomplished day one.  :beer::beer:


Wrong wording.  My minimum ride is 7 miles.  Longest 24 miles.  Average about 10 miles.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 1, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Wrong wording.  My minimum ride is 7 miles.  Longest 24 miles.  Average about 10 miles.



Where is your goto spot around there? Harold parker? Llf?


Edit, that was really really visually appealing just to watch. Those folks can ride!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Where is your goto spot around there? Harold parker? Llf?
> 
> 
> Edit, that was really really visually appealing just to watch. Those folks can ride!


I have travels right behind my yard in some town conservation land and Camp 40Acres.  Then go over to Foster's Pond and Goldsmith Woods.


----------

